# newbie question



## LoneSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I've been wanting to learn martial arts for some time now. However the closest school to me is a karate school 75 miles away. Im not going to lie, i do live in the boonies. However i was wondering if i could be recommended on a great video series with a good teacher. I know everyone fights against learning from movies and books, however i feel even if my techniques may not be 100% flawless, having some what basic understanding in defending myself and in the art, then i will take it. Id rather have the material and rely on my own fate of if i will or will not actually learn anything from it. As opposed to doing nothing at all. Thanks for everyones input.
Also i was wondering about wing chun? I like that art very much, and i hear its not as difficult to learn as others also i will get some what sparring practice with the dummy.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 3, 2011)

First of all, welcome to Martial Talk!

Secondly, you are right that most people would say that you can't learn without a teacher guiding you and I would agree, but rather than arguing that point I will try to provide you with what you are asking for and leave you to your own devices. However please keep in mind that even if the karate school is very far away it may be worth visiting a couple times a month for some active training. They may even have some videos for you to help you with learning their style. This is the best option in my opinion.

I don not have experience with WC, you would have to ask them in their specific forum for specifics on what videos are worth watching.

I tend to only watch the video notes of my own style which are geared specifically to those enrolled in a class. So other than that I don't watch instructional videos. There may be something you can get from our Understanding and Mastering series, but it would be kind of superficial without personal instruction. Still if you are interested in ordering anything you can contact Michael  Eichenberg the head of the Banzenkan at thewarriorsedge@sbcglobal.net


----------



## fangjian (Mar 3, 2011)

I am agreeing with Himura that you should definitely visit the Karate school. 

You CAN learn from videos. 
He passed away recently, but Evan Tanner of the UFC is famous for starting to learn Brazilian Jiu Jitsu from videos. Him and a friend of his would simply watch them and train together. You *can* get skills from these. But as a warning, if you don't learn a proper foundation from someone who can constantly correct you, you may be just multiplying bad habit upon bad habit. This happened to me when I fist wanted to learn how to submission grapple. I did get some skills. But some of my basics were atrocious and I would have gotten SMASHED by anyone who even went to a legit school for a little while. 

If you like Wing Chun, before you buy anything, check out the link below. The videos he puts out are pretty good.

Wing Chun has many hard to grasp nuances that would be hard to get from a video though. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/chinaboxer


----------



## oaktree (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi LoneSoldier



> I've been wanting to learn martial arts for some time now. However the closest school to me is a karate school 75 miles away. Im not going to lie, i do live in the boonies.


 If you want to learn a martial art best is to do so with a qualified teacher. If Karate is not for you well you may have to travel a greater distance to achieve this.



> However i was wondering if i could be recommended on a great video series with a good teacher.


 I can give you links to instructional videos I do not know if you will get anything out of it.

56.com has plenty of these videos.


> However please keep in mind that even if the karate school is very far away it may be worth visiting a couple times a month for some active training. They may even have some videos for you to help you with learning their style. This is the best option in my opinion


 
I would go to the school first explain the situation to the teacher maybe he can recommend things to you maybe there is a school you don't know about closer to you or a student who can train with you near you. Maybe the teacher can recommend what type of videos to supplement your training.



> I know everyone fights against learning from movies and books, however i feel even if my techniques may not be 100% flawless, having some what basic understanding in defending myself and in the art, then i will take it. Id rather have the material and rely on my own fate of if i will or will not actually learn anything from it. As opposed to doing nothing at all. Thanks for everyones input.


 A major problem with learning from videos is of course learning the technique wrong but to take it one step forward building a false sense of security.
Granted you may learn something from videos or books but if you are really going to go down this route and not heed others advice then at least get a group going that trains in a realistic way. This is at least better than training alone by video and not having a realistic expection.



> Also i was wondering about wing chun? I like that art very much, and i hear its not as difficult to learn as others also i will get some what sparring practice with the dummy


 It can be difficult. I do not train in it but I would not assume it is easy to learn. My advice is go to the Karate school, Get a training group in your area and pressure test what you learn from the karate school and if you are going to add video learning watch it as a group and practice it on each other with resistance and you may have some sort of basic self defense.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 3, 2011)

You *can* learn from videos.  *Bad habits and poor methods.*  These things will have to be unlearned later.  Videos are good supplements for actual training.

If you cannot get to a local training facility for real training, then work on other things like getting in shape and increasing your strength, speed, flexibility, and so on. All of these things will come in handy later and you won't have to relearn things.  Get a bag and start punching it.  Get a speed bag, do some shadow boxing, and jump rope.  *There is a lot you can do* that will have a huge positive impact on the training you eventually get.

Stay away from the videos.  Please.


----------



## Rayban (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome.

I'm with Bill and everyone else on this one.  Videos make good reminders of techniques that you have already been taught.  The most important thing in learning any art is feedback.  You need this to steer yourself away from bad habits.

Echoing everyone else, I'll say, go to the Karate school and ask a lot of questions.  If you can set up a good rapport with the instructor, you will do well.  You may only need to go to the Dojo every so often during your training to weed out bad habits. 

But given the choice, I'd find an instructor and use videos as reference.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 3, 2011)

You have an instructor 75 miles away.  Travel.  Once a week or even every other week or once a month.  Practice what you are taught diligently.  Seek his guidance to videos and other resources to aid your practice.  There are people who traveled much longer distances to manage to train.

Don't waste your time trying to learn anything from videos alone.  Unless you're one of the very, very few natural talents who would learn that way or from books (and who excel if given real training)... you'll miss details and important elements in even the best presented and prepared video.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to agree with the previous posters.  Videos are a great reference tool, but there are too many things you cannot see, and there is no way to get feedback from a video - you need to work with an instructor on a regular (at least 1-2/month) basis, and more is better, especially when you first begin, so you can learn the basics properly.


----------



## Apatride (Mar 4, 2011)

Same opinion but I would add that if you won t travel and will learn from videos, you need a partner. WC is great fun to practice but without a partner telling you that you are pushing in he wrong direction, you ll end up learning to be all over the place. If you can not find an instructor, at least, find a partner who can tell you if the technique worked or not.

And if it is about defense, get a punching bag and practice basic punches and (maybe) kicks on it. Your technique might not be perfect but you will gain in strength and stamina and I think this is the only thing you can learn by yourself.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 4, 2011)

Last night I was contacted by a guy from SC that wants to begin training with me. I live in Atlanta. That's not a quick drive, even from a border town where he's not. So after talking for a while, we agreed on how it was going to happen (frequency of trips, length of training sessions, etc...). The one thing I told him was bring a video camera so after we do something for a bit, he can record HIMSELF PERFORMING THE TECHNIQUE AND WITH ME MAKING CORRECTIONS TO HIM AS NEEDED. It's his body that has to learn it & if he can see himself performing something, his body will remember even if vaguely, what to do. But the trick is, it's still in person training occurring. Video will be a reference for the lesson.

I've said it to the point where the horse is no longer dead, but I'm kicking dust it was crushed into... you can *not* *learn* from a video from the ground up. Period. Videos are great reference tools when you already have something. I have a library of me and all the sets I have been taught. If I'm getting ready to teach something I haven't practiced regularly or taught in a while, I go to my library of me doing it. My body will pick up the visual references & go from there since it's done it before. I could not "learn" something from video, even now after 30 years. Sure, I could pick up on it, but "learn" it... no damn way.

Wing Chun is a hands on style. You need somebody that knows what's going on to teach you. You have to feel what's happening. Watching a video is empty & trying to copy it doesn't work. Kinda like porn... you can see it, but that's it. 

Make the drive after talking with the teacher on the phone. Tell him the situation & ask if you could bring a video camera to your training sessions so he can correct you & you have a record of the corrections to practice by.


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2011)

LoneSoldier said:


> Hello everyone!
> I've been wanting to learn martial arts for some time now. However the closest school to me is a karate school 75 miles away. Im not going to lie, i do live in the boonies. However i was wondering if i could be recommended on a great video series with a good teacher. I know everyone fights against learning from movies and books, however i feel even if my techniques may not be 100% flawless, having some what basic understanding in defending myself and in the art, then i will take it. Id rather have the material and rely on my own fate of if i will or will not actually learn anything from it. As opposed to doing nothing at all. Thanks for everyones input.
> Also i was wondering about wing chun? I like that art very much, and i hear its not as difficult to learn as others also i will get some what sparring practice with the dummy.


 
In a nutshell, no, learning from a book, dvd, tape, etc. will never be as productive as live instruction.  I'd say the 1 exception to that, would be if you already had experience in an art, and used the dvd as a reference tool only.  Ex: You have a purple belt in Parker Kenpo.  Getting the purple belt dvd from Larry Tatum to use as a reference, if you have a question about a tech, etc., would be fine.  But again, to learn from, no, not so good.  

Sure, its possible to mimic the moves that you see, but I've yet to see a instructional dvd that showed all of the fine points.  So to answer your question about having a basic understanding...well, we can't tell you what to do/not to do, as you're going to have to make those decisions yourself.  But as long as you're willing to accept that, and if its something you want to do, then go ahead.

Personally, if you were capable of making the drive to the school, I'd go that route.  See if you could fit in a private lesson before or after class, to help with the learning process.  Once a week that way, IMHO, is better than trying to figure something out, via a dvd, especially if you dont have any training background in the art.


----------



## harlan (Mar 4, 2011)

Ditto on the previous advice. 

Depending on the quality of closest school, I'd see if it was possible to have one class/week at a reasonable (or even token) rate. And by that, I mean about $5/class, more if private instruction with sensei. YOu spend the time and gas to get there as a total beginner, so anything else on my meter is unfair. 

Another thing to consider: if there are enough people in your area, you could invite a teacher to start a class in your area. The church, or town hall/school, paying for his time or gas.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 4, 2011)

I think we can cease fire on this.  I'm afraid we may have scared the young padawan off.


----------



## LoneSoldier (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha no i wasn't scared off. Just basic answers i expected to hear. The other problem wit the karate school that is close to me, is the fact that i dont want to learn karate. Just out of preference. However, I wouldn't mind taking Bill's advice on just doing things to prepare my body. Im in decent shape now, however what would be some things you would all recommend?


----------



## yak sao (Mar 5, 2011)

LoneSoldier said:


> Haha no i wasn't scared off. Just basic answers i expected to hear. The other problem wit the karate school that is close to me, is the fact that i dont want to learn karate. Just out of preference. However, I wouldn't mind taking Bill's advice on just doing things to prepare my body. Im in decent shape now, however what would be some things you would all recommend?


 
MY 2 sons and a few of their friends did the P90X workout over the summer. Of the group, one packed on 10 # of muscle, one dropped something like 35#. They all had a nice Bruce Lee type physique going at the end of it.
Also, the P90X uses Kenpo for some of its cardio. This may be a way for you to learn a little to satisfy you until a school becomes available.


----------



## fangjian (Mar 5, 2011)

LoneSoldier said:


> Haha no i wasn't scared off. Just basic answers i expected to hear. The other problem wit the karate school that is close to me, is the fact that i dont want to learn karate. Just out of preference. However, I wouldn't mind taking Bill's advice on just doing things to prepare my body. Im in decent shape now, however what would be some things you would all recommend?



Your desire to learn Wing Chun, made me think of Filipino martial arts' Hubud training. 

It is impossible to learn the chi sao of Wing Chun from video. However may I recommend to you,  Ron Balicki's Filipino Boxing series.

Hubud is NOT chi sao. However there is a more gentle learning curve for learning Hubud. I find these lessons very well put together for a beginner. Also Hubud I believe takes up a good 25% or so of the series.  If you have a friend that you can study the dvds with on a weekly basis or so, you two could get some stuff out of them.  What style of karate is near you?
Where are you located? 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Ronbalicki#p/u/23/ZibyaXYSewk


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, but where do you live?

You would be surprised by the amount of people who practice who do it for fun and therefore dont advertise anywhere. It may not be the style or school you want, but beggars cant be choosers.

As to the whole learning from video thing, you can learn very well from video *if *you are experienced and have many years into an art and you want to start practicing a sister art.

With zero experience, again you can do it, but not well. You are better to drive once a month or where ever you can manage to train, and practice at home the balance of the time.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 16, 2011)

harlan said:


> Ditto on the previous advice.
> 
> Depending on the quality of closest school, I'd see if it was possible to have one class/week at a reasonable (or even token) rate. And by that, I mean about $5/class, more if private instruction with sensei. YOu spend the time and gas to get there as a total beginner, so anything else on my meter is unfair.
> 
> Another thing to consider: if there are enough people in your area, you could invite a teacher to start a class in your area. The church, or town hall/school, paying for his time or gas.



Excelent Idea!!

Fortunately for me there are dojo's almost on every corner
Here in LA! If a group of students asked me to drive 45 min
Or an hour to teach a class, I would, especially if it was every
Other week or once a month!


----------



## Amoroque (Mar 18, 2011)

LoneSoldier said:


> Haha no i wasn't scared off. Just basic answers i expected to hear. The other problem wit the karate school that is close to me, is the fact that i dont want to learn karate. Just out of preference. However, I wouldn't mind taking Bill's advice on just doing things to prepare my body. Im in decent shape now, however what would be some things you would all recommend?


 

First and foremost.....watch your diet.   Eat properly and make sure you are getting the protein and nutrients in your body that you need.   And drink a LOT of water.  

Cardio is important, at least to me.   Run, ride a bike, or jump rope.  

Pushups, Sit-ups, Crunches, lift weights if they are available.  Make sure you don't over do it.   Dont hurt yourself.  

I dont know if I would reccomend getting a bag, until you are taught to punch and kick properly.   Punching and kicking sound easy, but, trust me......you can get hurt from doing it incorrectly.   I know many people that have injured fingers, wrists, and toes.  

Make sure you really stretch before and after exercise.  Again this will help you prevent getting injured and will help to make sure you can train harder the next day!

I like your spirit and your attitude!   Don't Quit!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but I disagree with the majority of the posters, and this is based on experience. I had gotten started training in KFSS down in El Paso Texas during my active duty time in the military. When I came back to Washington state, the only Kung Fu San Soo school I could find was in downtown Olympia, about an hour and a half from where I lived.

The instructor (Weston Vermillion) was fantastic, and had I lived in Olympia I'd have trained there full-time. As it stood, I could only go once a week, because of the commute (and in reality, once a week was a best case scenario). What I learned from the experience was that it takes a special person to pull that off. 

I'd say you're better off with a punching bag, some videos, some books, and a buddy. I know plenty will disagree with me, because it's not the ideal situation. But NEITHER situation is ideal.

There are also programs that offer video training where either you send the video in, or they coach you live through programs like skype.

You can get the most out of martial arts training with an in-person instructor, hands down. BUT driving 75 miles to a dojo to practice, while it is admirable to many, is not going to produce very desirable results in my humble (albeit experienced) opinion.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 6, 2011)

MJS said:


> In a nutshell, no, learning from a book, dvd, tape, etc. will never be as productive as live instruction. I'd say the 1 exception to that, would be if you already had experience in an art, and used the dvd as a reference tool only. Ex: You have a purple belt in Parker Kenpo. Getting the purple belt dvd from Larry Tatum to use as a reference, if you have a question about a tech, etc., would be fine. But again, to learn from, no, not so good.
> 
> Sure, its possible to mimic the moves that you see, but I've yet to see a instructional dvd that showed all of the fine points. So to answer your question about having a basic understanding...well, we can't tell you what to do/not to do, as you're going to have to make those decisions yourself. But as long as you're willing to accept that, and if its something you want to do, then go ahead.
> 
> Personally, if you were capable of making the drive to the school, I'd go that route. See if you could fit in a private lesson before or after class, to help with the learning process. Once a week that way, IMHO, is better than trying to figure something out, via a dvd, especially if you dont have any training background in the art.


 
I totally agree with this assessment. I agree that you MUST have personal instruction to learn the finer points. The "whys and what-ifs" cannot be adequately answered by a book or video.

Another suggestion would be to find someone else out there in the boonies that you can carpool with to lessen the pain on the pocketbook, gas prices being what they are. This will also give you someone else to practice with when you aren't at the school/dojo.

Thanks,

James


----------



## shima (May 6, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> I totally agree with this assessment. I agree that you MUST have personal instruction to learn the finer points. The "whys and what-ifs" cannot be adequately answered by a book or video.
> 
> Another suggestion would be to find someone else out there in the boonies that you can carpool with to lessen the pain on the pocketbook, gas prices being what they are. This will also give you someone else to practice with when you aren't at the school/dojo.



Watching a video or reading explanations in a book is only going to teach you a framework but it isn't going to get you to have perfect position, posture, placement of the hands and feet. Mimicking what you can see on video and read on paper isn't going to show you how to do it properly is the big problem. I agree if you can find some other interested people you should carpool to the nearest school.


----------

